# Wie nennt man große, verzierte Anfangsbuchstaben?



## codeman (11. März 2008)

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen: Ich muss ganz dringend wissen wie man diese, im Mitelater und in der Rennaissance üblichen, Anfangsbuchstaben nennt. Sie sind meist deutlich größer als der übrige Text und stark verziert.

Danke im Voraus,
codeman


----------



## micha (11. März 2008)

Sind das nicht Kapitälchen?


----------



## codeman (11. März 2008)

Hallo!

Kapitälchen sind Großbuchtsaben die in Ihrer Höhe Kleinbuchstaben entsprechen.

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (11. März 2008)

Hi,

Miniaturen vielleicht?

LG


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (11. März 2008)

Oder doch eher Initialen?

Schau einfach mal hier.

LG


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. März 2008)

jo Initiale http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initialen

verdammt zu spät-.-


----------



## codeman (11. März 2008)

INITIALEN! Danke!

Und danke auch für den Link!

EDIT:

Danke für die Links!

codeman


----------

